# our dwarf caiman



## snakeparadise (Sep 17, 2009)

after a long search, i finally found the place where to post our caiman on the forum:blush:

it is a cb 09 out of the netherlands, we don't know yet if it's a male or female, but doesn't matter, there we don't want to breed in the future with him/her.

at the moment he is about 50cm long and his tank is 160x60x60, he will get a bigger tank next year, this one is good for him at this moment.
enjoy the photo's : victory:




























have to take newer pics soon.

cheers


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Stunning looking animal mate, nice pics : victory:


----------



## snakes-a-round (Jan 16, 2010)

very nice, i cant wait till i get mine


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

So cute!! Nice looking set up too : victory:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Beautiful ....


----------



## pauls_reptiles (Apr 5, 2010)

stunning mate well done:no1:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Nawwwwwwwwwwwww lovely


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

look at his big cute eyes!

gorgeous :2thumb:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

wow that is awesome id love to think that one day i could have one :no1:


----------



## snakeparadise (Sep 17, 2009)

thanks all for the kind replies:notworthy:
i will make a update soon for all of you:2thumb:

@fangsy: the link to croc cam in signature isn't working unfortunaly


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

snakeparadise said:


> thanks all for the kind replies:notworthy:
> i will make a update soon for all of you:2thumb:
> 
> @fangsy: the link to croc cam in signature isn't working unfortunaly


I think he has yet to take that link off... unfortunately he lost his little croc a while ago.

Hopefully he'll have a new one soon though.


----------



## snakeparadise (Sep 17, 2009)

didn't know that, hope he will get a new one too: victory:

thnx for replying:2thumb:


----------

